# Singletrails im Oberallgäu/ Sonthofen



## Spitzkraut (14. August 2006)

hallo,
ich gehe nächste woche nach sonthofen und suche noch touren mit (sanften)Anstiegen auf Schotterwegen z.b. und möglichst schönen Singletrail abfahren (gerne auch etwas anspruchsvoller).
Vielleicht habt ihr mir da ein paar Vorschläge oder Empfehlungen, würd mich freu´n!


----------



## janos (14. August 2006)

bike park hindelang 
kannst ja selber hochfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitzkraut (14. August 2006)

dann gönn ich mir doch lieber die Auffahrt mit der Gondel, dachte aber eher an alternativen zu Hindelang!


----------



## Spitzkraut (15. August 2006)

weiß denn niemand einen netten Trail?


----------



## drSchwoab (15. August 2006)

hallo spitzkraut, schau mal unter www.allgaeu-bikers.de. Ich war erst vor zwei Wochen in Immenstadt unterwegs am Mittag. SUPER !


----------

